# Sylvester Stallone



## Peter A (Dec 23, 2019)

What's your favourite films with Sly?

I didn't like the last Rambo film. The others are fine. The last one didn't feel like a satisfactory ending. It was like that Liam Neeson franchise. It hardly felt like a Rambo movie in the slightest.

Rocky Balboa is his other iconic role, as you know. I think the story of Apollo Creed cheating on his wife and having a kid, was dumb, but the spin off film was a success anyway.

Can't ya catch that little chicken?

Don't give that sucker no statue! Give him guts!

Touch me and I'll sue. Come on, punk! Touch me and I'll sue.


----------



## Vince W (Dec 23, 2019)

My favourites include *Demolition Man*, *Cliffhanger*, *Tango & Cash*, and the much underrated *Cop Land*. I enjoyed the Rocky films up to IV and the first three Rambo films, but I haven't seen them in some time.

I also have a very soft spot for *Death Race 2000*.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Dec 23, 2019)

According to Wikipedia, Sylvester Stallone is only the third person in Hollywood to win an Oscar each for best writer, best director, and best actor - the previous two being Charlie Chaplin and Orson Welles.


----------



## BAYLOR (Dec 23, 2019)

*Rocky I and 2. ,
Rambo First Blood
Copland
Demolition Man
Judge Dredd
Demolition Man
Escape Plan* ( It was fun seeing him and Arnold in film together. )


----------



## Vince W (Dec 23, 2019)

I sort of like *Judge Dredd*. On odd days. The film got the look of Big-Meg right but did they ever fall short on the way Dredd was portrayed. At the time I thought Dolf Lundgren had the chin to play Dredd,


----------



## BAYLOR (Dec 23, 2019)

Vince W said:


> I sort of like *Judge Dredd*. On odd days. The film got the look of Big-Meg right but did they ever fall short on the way Dredd was portrayed. At the time I thought Dolf Lundgren had the chin to play Dredd,



I have a bit of a soft spot for  Stalone's Dredd film. But I do like the 2012 film (which should have gotten a sequel ) much better.


----------



## Vince W (Dec 23, 2019)

BAYLOR said:


> I have a bit of a soft spot for  Stalone's Dredd film. But I do like the 2012 film (which should have gotten a sequel ) much better.


Thanks to the lack of viewers in the US we didn't get a sequel. Such a shame.


----------



## BAYLOR (Dec 23, 2019)

Vince W said:


> Thanks to the lack of viewers in the US we didn't get a sequel. Such a shame.



I know.  It was a terrific films and it looks like we're not even getting the Red tv series we were promised. No* Mega City One* im really ticked about that one . It would have made a great tv show.


----------



## Vince W (Dec 23, 2019)

No MC-1, yet. Rebellion has just finished renovating a massive building in Didcot. Also, they have to complete the *Rogue Trooper* film first. If RT does well I would expect the MC-1 film to begin production shortly after that.


----------



## Peter A (Dec 24, 2019)

Years ago, I found Stallone in many movies as an extra. Ones from when he was young, and this was during the period when he was an unknown actor, so I doubt any producers involved with these movies even knows he appeared in any of them. 

I also had evidence that I just found this information online in the first place, and I didn't see anybody else really covering it in depth. So I bought the movies to see if I could spot him since they never said if they found him or not. 

IMDb has a support forum, and I posted the proof. Originally, they did add these films to his page. Some stupid trolls were sceptical that it was really him. They edited the page, and deleted the credits. After that, the staff kept saying I needed verifiable sources or they were never adding them back. They asked me to post a video, and this was back when I could copy DVDs with the VLC program, and yet that still wasn't enough to convince them that he showed up in these movies. In the end, I just gave up caring about their site. I posted a picture of a white flag on their forums after making so many threads, trying to debunk them. They were also messing with other credits that were on his page already, which I never added. 

For example, in 1969, Stallone was studying in Switzerland at an American college, located in Leysin. I've got a book about him where it mentions that his mother sent him to Geneva to study as he was getting expelled from so many schools. A film was shot there with Robert Redford called _Downhill Racer_, and I happened to spot Sly in a scene where Redford had a blonde chick in a restaurant. I think this was in a hotel. I cannot post the whole scene, but they basically pay the waiter and then go in an elevator to a room, and have sex. Well, Stallone had an uncredited role in this scene here. 

And this is a clip from a rare book that has this film mentioned. 

















He also shows up in _M*A*S*H_ as an extra, too. He's in the scene where the guy with the cap goes over to Donald Sutherland in a tent, to ask him about a stolen jeep.

This was written by Elliott Gould. 

*Stallone may or may not be somewhere in “M.A.S.H.”* “When I met Sylvester Stallone with my friend Burgess Meredith, Stallone told me he never admitted to doing extra work out in Hollywood. But one of the few pictures he admitted he was an extra on was ‘M.A.S.H.’” Gould says. “When I mentioned that to Bob, he said, ‘I don’t accept that. Sylvester Stallone couldn’t have been an extra in my picture.’ But that’s what Stallone told me.”





This is from an interview with Stallone. 


_*DEADLINE*: We just interviewed Burt Reynolds for his memoir and he said he very much wanted to play Rocky. He was a huge star at the time…_
*STALLONE*: He would have done well with it, but you know…I just…couldn’t. You’re right, though. At that time, it was the apex of very physical actors. You had Ryan O’Neal, who loved boxing. I saw him spar with Joe Frazier once when I was doing extra work in 1971. I said, “Wow, look at that,” and then you had Burt Reynolds who was a real good college football player. Another tough guy, Jimmy Caan, liked it and you had Nick Nolte. All these guys were the prime suspects to play the character, and they’d all probably have done it very well. It was a miracle that it happened the way it did. 

I think that's him here in _What's Up, Doc?_ as an extra. I added it to Wikipedia. That film was made in 1971 and released in 1972.





This is his first starring role in a lame 70's drama called _No Place to Hide_, aka _Rebel_. I think the original version bombed at the theatres, so they shot new scenes with feds in pursuit of Stallone's character in the 80's... and re-titled it, and the VHS cover has him as Rambo, on a motorbike.


----------



## asp3 (Aug 13, 2021)

My favorite Stallone movie is Rocky.  I briefly met him once at a charity event in Hollywood.  He's much shorter than I expected  him to be.


----------



## Rodders (Aug 13, 2021)

I was never a big fan of Stallone and i've seen one Rocky movie (it was a date). First Blood was an excellent film, though. 

Demolition Man is a lot of fun. Underrated IMO.


----------



## hitmouse (Aug 13, 2021)

He is good in Suicide Squad.


----------



## paeng (Aug 14, 2021)




----------



## BAYLOR (Aug 14, 2021)

I recall seeing him in episode of the tv series *Kojack* .


----------

